# Popular knives, size comparison



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

Here are some popular knives for size comparison.
whats your favorite wilderness knife, steel, blade shape etc..?


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

whats your favorite knife


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Cold Steel SRK is my favorite do anything knife


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As of the last two years or so, I've been buying various KABAR fixed blade knives. Very good knife for the price.


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> As of the last two years or so, I've been buying various KABAR fixed blade knives. Very good knife for the price.


they are addicting. do you have the let me guess the bk2 or 9. then maybe a bk14 or 16?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

wolverine_173 said:


> whats your favorite knife


Right now I'm pretty enamored with my Spyderco Manix 2 XL and this slick little bowie from Shadow Tech


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I have two fixed blades I'm especially fond of, a Bark River Bravo 1 and an ESEE 4. My EDC (and all around favorite) is a Canal Street congress.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

wolverine_173 said:


> they are addicting. do you have the let me guess the bk2 or 9. then maybe a bk14 or 16?


I'm not sure of the model numbers, but I have a few of the D2 Extreme knives, as well as some full-size US Army models. I also have two of the large black Tantos and a couple no longer made by kabar.

All in all, I have a total of 14 fixed blade knives still NIB. I have some older Gerber MKII's as well. They are mid 70's vintage and NIB.


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

I ended up with about 7 knives but im thinking I should drop it down to 3 good ones


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)




----------

